# Who can fill me in about Chest waders?



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I had a pair of waders when I was a kid when I ran a trapline, but I haven't used waders for about 45 years. I like to fish, and there is a river near me where I'd like to go for saugeye. The waders I used when I was a kid weren't chest waders and they had the boot "built in"...Now I see some waders that have footies or socks and others with boots built in. Do you wear the footie ones with a boot over that? I am completely ignorant about them today. Anyone with some experience and suggestions? Would appreciate your advice.


----------



## paddler (May 13, 2010)

the waders with the booties built in are intended for boots made specially for wading. you have to buy these boots seperate, many of these boots have a felt bottom for not slipping. These are popular with fly fisherman. i personally prefer waders with a boot built right in. These are great for trapping and fishing. I live in the north country so i get neoprene because its warmer and very durable too.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes and some areas are outlawing Boots with Felt because of Rock Snot.

big rockpile


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

big rockpile said:


> Yes and some areas are outlawing Boots with Felt because of Rock Snot.
> 
> big rockpile


WHAT? What does waders have to do with this?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I went through a lot of waders on my fish farm and the ONLY ones I found that would last were the Ducks Unlimited brand among the ones I had available locally. They were neoprene and had boots.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Personally,I'd buy the waders with the boots built in,much easier to get out of in case of stepping in deep water.And you'll step in deep water,chest waders make you cocky.."I can take one more step"..and the felt soled boots for footie waders are coming under fire for carrying different parasites..algae,mosses,etc.They've already been outlawed in some waters IIRC.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Rock snot = didymo 

http:www.wikipedia.org/wiki/Didymosphenia_geminata 

Nasty stuff carried from one water body to the next by trout fishermen


----------



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

I prefer the breathable stocking foot waders. The boot foot waders are hard to get the right size. I am 6'1 230#'s with a size 9.5 foot. All the boot foot waders with a size 10 boot were too tight in the waste, ones that fit in the waste had size 12 boots and I would slip all over the place in the boot. With stocking foot waders you buy the boot that you want, that fits right and is comfortable. I like breathable waders because I can insulate as necessary underneath. I fly fish in Northern NH. In the spring and fall the water is in the 30 degrees but in the summer it can get up into the 50's. Definately need to dress different depending on the season.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If you wear waders duck hunting, and don't have a dog, all the ducks will fall in water exactly 2 inches deeper than the top of your waders


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

braggscowboy said:


> WHAT? What does waders have to do with this?


Rocksnot attaches between the felt fibers and does not wash off. You go into a body of water that doesn't have it or other indigeneous organisms and you release it from the felt soles. Rubber soles will carry it it but they usually dry enough to kill it.


----------



## Blackbear (Jan 21, 2012)

Footies and then put a pair of Tevas over them and you set.The boot waders are nice but if they fill with water your in trouble.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If you wear waders duck hunting, and don't have a dog, all the ducks will fall in water exactly 2 inches deeper than the top of your waders


Ain't that the truth or develop a leak right at the crotch.:hysterical:


.


----------

